# Over Under



## fishcarver (Sep 10, 2007)

O k I have a question for you guys out there. I'm looking in to getting a new Over Under Shot gun. I have been looking and trying out different models and what not. My budget is between 1000 and 1500 dollars. What I have narrowed it down to is the Beretta White Onyx, Browning Citori or Ruger Red Label. I know each have there qualities but I would like some different opinions of those who have any one of these models to give me any feed back on them. I would like it to be a 12 ga. Also if any of you have anything that you looking to sale I might be interested.
I would mainly be using this gun for skeet and upland game. Also is there a difference in each model that holds their value more than others?

Thanks
Fishcarver


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Citori's are wonderful to shoot...My next o/u will be the Ruger Red Label in a 28 ga.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Gotta go with the Citori. I have a very light 20gauge that is fun to shoot and easy to carry far distance. My second gun is a 12 gauge that shoots 3.5s and its a bit heavier but an awesome gun. It is duratouched in wetland camo so it is great in the rain or marsh. Check this gun out on ksl it is a great price and shoots 3.5s and still looks good.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... cat=&lpid=


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

All three of those are wonderful shotguns. I don't think you can wrong with any of them. I think it just comes down to which one feels the most natural for you. My O/U is a Beretta and I love it. My old man has a Citori that he has had for years, and it is just as nice a shooter as my Beretta IMO.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Lycan said:


> All three of those are wonderful shotguns. I don't think you can wrong with any of them. I think it just comes down to which one feels the most natural for you.


Well put.

Fit of a gun is always the largest factor in how well you shoot the gun.

I own 1 citori and 2 redlables. They are all great guns and I have never had a problem with any them.


----------



## fishcarver (Sep 10, 2007)

What is the best barrel length to get? What are the advantages to a shorter or longer barrel?


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

You get a longer sight plane on a longer barrell. And a shorter barrel is easier to swing.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> You get a longer sight plane on a longer barrell. And a shorter barrel is easier to swing.


I'd phrase it a little differently. Longer barrels tend to swing easier, providing for better follow through. I prefer 28" barrels for pass shooting guns.

Shorter barrels tend to be better for snap shooting and getting on target quickly. Grouse in thick brush is a good example of when shorties come in handy.

I've got a Beretta 686 Onyx, and it's the best field O/U I've owned.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

anything but a ruger red label...I wouldn't bet on ruger to start with the letter "R". I have a gunsmith/gun dealer friend and he has way more problems/complaints with red labels than the other makes/models.


----------



## blt4spd (Aug 24, 2008)

All three shotguns will do the job on skeet. The Ruger and Citori in 12 gauge are 8 lb. guns so unless you're a big guy thats a lot to tote around in the uplands. The Beretta in twelve would be closer to seven lbs. Stick with 28 inch barrels, shorter ones tend to be whippy. The receiver on Brownings are high compared to Berettas lower profile. Best thing to do is mount them and see how they feel. Both of my sons own Rugers and haven't had any problems. Unless you're going to shoot a ton of ducks you should think about a 20 gauge or what I shoot a 16. I bought my F.A.I.R.(Rizzini) model 400 16 gauge at Cabellas a couple years ago for $1400.00. At 6.5 lbs. its the sweetest upland gun I've ever shot. There's a reason thet say 16,s carry like a twenty but shoot like a twelve.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I bought a Browing Citori (Lightning Feather) in November and LOVE it! I think the Beretta and Ruger are good as well, and each shotgun has a great quality to it. I really dont think that you could go wrong with any of them. The reason I bought the Browning over a Beretta is because it felt good to ME, not because that was what the salesman suggested, but because it felt good in my hands and swung well. I think one of the greatest problems with buying guns is that people buy a gun that they hear good things about and set their minds on that specific gun without trying the "fit" of other manufacturers, then they buy a gun that is good but doesnt really measure up to their real needs. The only suggestion I have is to avoid the low priced models like the Stoeger and CZ, not because they are poorly made, but because they are heavy and wouldnt be fun to carry in the field. Good luck!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I made things closer resembling firearms with lincoln logs when I was 5 than the metal and wood stamped with "Stoeger".


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

Go with the Citori, I have a camo lightning and a older Citori hunter both chambered in 3 1/2'' and love them, I shoot sporting clays and waterfowl hunt with them.


----------

